# Help .. Positive test but still having period pains



## Jeewlia (May 12, 2014)

Sorry, this might sound like a silly question but this is a first time experience for me!

I've missed my period by 3days and taken a test and it says positive, but I am still having period pain cramps, have I taken the test to early and it's a false positive? I keep expecting my period to come because of this feeling but then the test says Positive.

Have a doctor appt tomorrow but am feeling very anxious about everything, some help would be good


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

That's really common. I've had it with all of my pregnancies.  I think it's from hormones and the uterus beginning to enlarge.

Hope this helps ease your anxiety.


----------



## Jeewlia (May 12, 2014)

Ok that's good to know, and very interesting! hopefully I'll stop thinking on it all day ,

Very new territory for me, but guess I'll find out "officially" tomorrow !

Thank you


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Totally normal. It was worst with my first but it still happens now.


----------



## typebug (Jun 28, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeewlia*
> 
> Sorry, this might sound like a silly question but this is a first time experience for me!
> 
> ...


Yes it's normal in fact I felt that mildly crampy "about to get a period" feeling for the entire first trimester. It was annoying but i just got used to it.


----------

